# error code -5006 : 0x8000ffff



## coupdegrass (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, I've had no problems installing games in the past, in fact I installed Modern Warfare 2 just the other day, but ive recently purchased borderlands and an old copy of civilizations IV, and I cant get either game to install. As soon as I attempt to start the install, I get " error code -5006 : 0x8000ffff" It tells me that I need to close other applications but Ive obviously tried closing everything but the essential windows applications, and still no effect. Ive tried renaming installshield to installshieldOLD, and that didn't work. I'm relatively inexperienced with computers so this is a little beyond my experience. I've googled and googled and come up with nothing. Please help!!! FTR, Im using vista 64x home premium and my processor kind of sucks (pentium core 2 duo e5200) I dont know if that helps, im just trying to be thorough as this is my first post here. Please help me soon!


----------



## fingerpainting (Feb 12, 2010)

This topic is a week old, but in case you're still experiencing the issue:

The error you're getting is due to a previous install not finishing properly. Since you said you are somewhat inexperienced I would not suggest editing the Windows registry, but instead using Revo Uninstaller to clean up all traces of that previous installation (attempt).

Before doing so, you could also try deleting or renaming this folder first:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\_*Professional* _

Let us know if this helped.


----------



## coupdegrass (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks fingerpainting, for your assistance...ok, so i renamed the installshield "professional" folder, and ran revo uninstaller and i may have found the improper install in question. Only problem now is that it wont uninstall...it keeps giving me another error code when i try to uninstall. any way to get around this?


----------



## fingerpainting (Feb 12, 2010)

What's the error code Revo Uninstaller gives?


----------



## coupdegrass (Feb 12, 2010)

it says "error number 0x80040702
description: failed to load firewallinstallhelper


----------



## fingerpainting (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay, look for firewallinstallhelper.dll. It could be on the installation DVD or on your hard drive. Then copy the file to C:\Windows\System32 and execute "regsvr32 FirewallInstallHelper.dll" in the command prompt (Start > search box > cmd > Enter). Now you should be able uninstall.

See also here and here.


----------



## coupdegrass (Feb 12, 2010)

fingerpainting said:


> Okay, look for firewallinstallhelper.dll. It could be on the installation DVD or on your hard drive. Then copy the file to C:\Windows\System32 and execute "regsvr32 FirewallInstallHelper.dll" in the command prompt (Start > search box > cmd > Enter). Now you should be able uninstall.
> 
> See also here and here.


ok i cannot find firewallinstallhelper.dll anywhere. In fact, the only evidence that the program was ever on my computer is in revo uninstaller. everything about the program is gone but it shows up in revo. Im sorry to be such a pain in the *** and I really appreciate your help, by the way. How do i go about finding firewallinstallhelper.dll so i can copy to system32. Also, ive learned the hard way not to tamper with system32 in the past so i must admit, tampering with it now makes me nervous.


----------



## fingerpainting (Feb 12, 2010)

There is another way to clean up the installation remainders:

Windows Installer Cleanup Utility

(Ignore that it says "to remove Office 2000, etc.", it will check all programs installed by Windows Installer.)

If that doesn't work either, you may be able to do it manually:


Close all running programs. Then empty *C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Temp*
Delete registry entries related to the program (if you're not comfortable editing the registry, use the Registry section of CCleaner to scan for and fix any Installer issues.
Restart the computer.


----------

